# هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟



## Nour (24 أبريل 2006)

*هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

بسم الله الحكم العدل
 
هل يوجد أحكام للميراث في المسيحية؟
وإن وجدت فأين مكنني الاطلاع عليها؟؟
وشكرا .


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أبريل 2006)

الاخت الفاضلة نور :

في العهد القديم توجد شريعة للميراث 
السيد المسيح لم ينقضها 
هذه الشريعة تقول ان الرجل والمرأة متساويان في الانصبة تماما 
( سفر العدد 27 : 7) 

اما في العهد الجديد ، فالسيد المسيح اجاب شخص اراد ان يختصم للمسيح فيأمر بتقسيم الميراث ، فاجابة المسيح اجابة لم يتوقعها احد :

ان اهم شيء قبل تقسيم الميراث هو ان يكون الحب موجودا بين البشر 
الحب الاول يكون الى الله ، والحب الثاني يكون للبشر .

فاذا وجد الحب طريقه الى قلب الانسان ، سوف يكون تقسيم الميراث بعدها شيء لا يحتاج الى قوانين ولا الى تقسيم ...

13 وقال له واحد من الجمع يا معلّم قل لاخي ان يقاسمني الميراث.
14 فقال له يا انسان من اقامني عليكما قاضيا او مقسّما.
15 وقال لهم انظروا وتحفّظوا من الطمع.فانه متى كان لاحد كثير فليست حياته من امواله.
16 وضرب لهم مثلا قائلا.انسان غني اخصبت كورته.
17 ففكر في نفسه قائلا ماذا اعمل لان ليس لي موضع اجمع فيه اثماري.
18 وقال اعمل هذا.اهدم مخازني وابني اعظم واجمع هناك جميع غلاتي وخيراتي.
19 واقول لنفسي يا نفس لك خيرات كثيرة موضوعة لسنين كثيرة.استريحي وكلي واشربي وافرحي.
20 فقال له الله يا غبي هذه الليلة تطلب نفسك منك.فهذه التي اعددتها لمن تكون.
21 هكذا الذي يكنز لنفسه وليس هو غنيا للّه
( لوقا 12: 13 - 21)

مع التحية ..


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يباركك اخ نيو مان على الاجابة الوافية...*


----------



## Nour (25 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يعني أستطيع أن أفهم أن أحكام الميراث بين المسيحيين مستقاة من العهد القديم؟
هلأ دللتموني على السفر الذي توجد فيه أحكام الميراث؟ 
وفي غير الحالة التي يكون فيها الورثة أخوة وأولاد للوارث .. مثلا يوجد أب وأم وأخوة للمتوفى ولا أولاد له .. أو زوجة لا يوجد لها أقارب إلا زوجها وهكذا..
أنت أخي المكرم تقول ان الحب هو ما أوصى به السيد المسيح في هذه المسألة .. ولكن أقول لك اني أعرف عائلة مسيحية توفي الأب وترك من الأولاد أباء وبنات ولأن المحكمة التي تفصل في هذه المسألة تحكم وفق الشريعة افسلامية فقد أعطى للذكور منهم مثل حظ الانثيين وما كان من الذكور غلا ان سكتوا وأعجبتهم القسمة مما جعل أخواتهم يحملون نحوهم مشاعر غير إيجابية .. إذن ليس كل المسيحيين يتعاملون بالمحبة .. والشريعة غالبا لتحكم بين هذه العينة من الناس وليس للحكم بين من يتقون الله .. تحياتي


----------



## ma7aba (25 أبريل 2006)

ببساطة بما اننا جميع متساوون وابناء لله فأن الورثة تكون بالبداية للزوجة لأنها وزوجها جسد واحد وعندما تتوفى او تتخلى عنها للأبناء تقسم بالتساوي  دون اي تحيز


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أبريل 2006)

Nour قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





			
				Nour قال:
			
		

> يعني أستطيع أن أفهم أن أحكام الميراث بين المسيحيين مستقاة من العهد القديم؟
> هلأ دللتموني على السفر الذي توجد فيه أحكام الميراث؟




( سفر العدد 27 )
وايضا في سفر اللاويين الاصحاح 25 
سوف تقرأين تشريع الله ان الارض كلها ملك الله ، ووجود الانسان عليها هو توكيل ، وليس ملكية .





> وفي غير الحالة التي يكون فيها الورثة أخوة وأولاد للوارث .. مثلا يوجد أب وأم وأخوة للمتوفى ولا أولاد له .. أو زوجة لا يوجد لها أقارب إلا زوجها وهكذا..




اعرف مسبقا ان الامر سوف يقود الى مقارنة بين القرآن والكتاب المقدس 
ولذلك هناك حالات مستعصية لن يحلها القرآن بما جاء فيها 
فتفتح الباب للقياس ولحكم الفقهاء والقضاة 
اذا فحتى القرآن ( الذي تقولون انه يحل المواريث ) لم يحلها مطلقا ...




> أنت أخي المكرم تقول ان الحب هو ما أوصى به السيد المسيح في هذه المسألة .. ولكن أقول لك اني أعرف عائلة مسيحية توفي الأب وترك من الأولاد أباء وبنات ولأن المحكمة التي تفصل في هذه المسألة تحكم وفق الشريعة افسلامية فقد أعطى للذكور منهم مثل حظ الانثيين وما كان من الذكور غلا ان سكتوا وأعجبتهم القسمة مما جعل أخواتهم يحملون نحوهم مشاعر غير إيجابية .. إذن ليس كل المسيحيين يتعاملون بالمحبة .. والشريعة غالبا لتحكم بين هذه العينة من الناس وليس للحكم بين من يتقون الله .. تحياتي




هناك ايضا قضايا في المحاكم لحل الخلافات بين المسلمين 
فهل هذا دليل على فشل الشريعة الاسلامية لحل مسائل الميراث بدون اللجوء الى القضاء ؟؟؟

اما عن فرح الاخوة الذكور بتقسيم التركة بالطريقة الاسلامية ( للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين) فهذا دليل اكبر على ان شريعة المحبة هي الحل وليس شريعة الاسلام ولا شريعة القضاة ...
اذا كنت قريبة من هذه العائلة وتعرفين حالتهم ، استطيع ان اقول لك بدون رؤيتهم انهم يعيشون مسيحية بالاسم ، فالميراث اظهر عيبا وخللا موجودا في العائلة بالفعل نتيجة بعدها عن الحياة تبعا لتعاليم السيد المسيح ...

وشكرا لك ...


----------



## Nour (25 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


> ( سفر العدد 27 )
> وايضا في سفر اللاويين الاصحاح 25
> سوف تقرأين تشريع الله ان الارض كلها ملك الله ، ووجود الانسان عليها هو توكيل ، وليس ملكية .


 
الأخ المكرم NEW_MAN اشكركم لاحالتي على موضع أحكام الميراث في الكتاب المقدس.. وسأراجعها في أقرب فرصة ممكنة 




> اعرف مسبقا ان الامر سوف يقود الى مقارنة بين القرآن والكتاب المقدس
> ولذلك هناك حالات مستعصية لن يحلها القرآن بما جاء فيها
> فتفتح الباب للقياس ولحكم الفقهاء والقضاة
> اذا فحتى القرآن ( الذي تقولون انه يحل المواريث ) لم يحلها مطلقا ...


لا أعلم أي فقرة من كلامي فهمتها أنها مقارنة بالقرآن الكريم!
لأني لم أقصد المقارنة .. مع أنه حتى لو خطرت لي المقارنة فهذا طبيعي لأني كمسلمة من الطبيعي أن أقارن بين المسيحية أو أي دين والإسلام من حيث أشعر أو لا أشعر.. 




> هناك ايضا قضايا في المحاكم لحل الخلافات بين المسلمين
> فهل هذا دليل على فشل الشريعة الاسلامية لحل مسائل الميراث بدون اللجوء الى القضاء ؟؟؟


 
ومع أني لا أعلم ما دليلك على أن القرآن لم يحل مسألة المواريث .. إلا انني أود أن أنبهك إلى أن هذا القسم هو للسؤال عن المسيحية وليس للانتقاص من الإسلام.. هناك قسم آخر يدعى منتدى حوار الأديان مخصص للانتقاص من الإسلام ونبي الإسلام وربه.




> اما عن فرح الاخوة الذكور بتقسيم التركة بالطريقة الاسلامية ( للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين) فهذا دليل اكبر على ان شريعة المحبة هي الحل وليس شريعة الاسلام ولا شريعة القضاة ...
> اذا كنت قريبة من هذه العائلة وتعرفين حالتهم ، استطيع ان اقول لك بدون رؤيتهم انهم يعيشون مسيحية بالاسم ، فالميراث اظهر عيبا وخللا موجودا في العائلة بالفعل نتيجة بعدها عن الحياة تبعا لتعاليم السيد المسيح ...
> 
> وشكرا لك ...


 
لا لست مقربة من ذه العائلة ولكن أستطيع أن أفهم انها عائلة ليست متدينة جدا .. وهذا باعتقادي فائدة القانون .. من لم يحترم حقوق الآخرين بالحسنى فيجب ان يجبره القانون عى احترامها.
أما قولك أن الحل في الميراث هو شريعة المحبة وليس سن أحكام وقوانين تلزم الجميع ..فهذا مناقض لما قلته وقاله المحترم ma7aba.. من وجود أحكام في العهد القديم وعدم نقض السيد المسيح لها..  
تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أبريل 2006)

Nour قال:
			
		

> أما قولك أن الحل في الميراث هو شريعة المحبة وليس سن أحكام وقوانين تلزم الجميع ..فهذا مناقض لما قلته وقاله المحترم ma7aba.. من وجود أحكام في العهد القديم وعدم نقض السيد المسيح لها..





			
				Nour قال:
			
		

> تحياتي




ليس في الكلام اي تناقض 

فسن القوانين ليس هو الحل 

هناك قوانين لاعدام القاتل ، فهل قلت جرائم القتل ؟؟؟؟

القوانين لا تقلل الجرائم مطلقا ، وليس فيها اي حل 
هذا اسمه ( التفكير بالطريقة السلبية ) او النفي : لا تفعل ، لا تفعل 

اما الطريقة الايجابية فهي تقول خاطب الجانب الايجابي في الانسان 

بمعنى : 
اذا كان هناك اخوان متصارعان ، فلن يصلح ان تقولي لهما : لا تكرها بعضكما ...
الحل هو : أحبوا بعضكم بعضا ...

هل تعرفين ان الدول المتقدمة لا تضع علامات تقول : ممنوع التدخين 
العلامات في الدول المتقدمة تقول : شكرا للمحافظة على المكان بدون تدخين  ...

اي الامرين  يقنع الانسان باتباعه ؟؟؟

هل المخاطبة بالنفي ، ام المخاطبة بالايجاب 

ولهذا فحل جميع مشاكل الارث ، ليس في سن قوانين لمنع الانانية 
بل بتعليم المحبة لكي يستطيع كل انسان ان يعطي بمحبة ........

فمثلا هناك فلسفة تقول : خذ من اموالهم صدقة ....

ولكن فلسفة الكتاب المقدس تقول : اعطوا تعطوا ، المعطي المسرور يحبه الله 

ايهما يشجع على التكافل في المجتمع ...

ان تأخذي من الشخص ، ام تحفزيه على العطاء ؟؟؟

وهكذا تستمر الامثلة تباعا ...
ليس في كلامي اي تناقض 
وليس هناك تناقض بين تعاليم المسيح ووصايا العهد القديم 

العهد القديم كانت البشرية في طفولتها 
اما العهد الجديد ، فهي  شريعة الكمال ، لم يكن يستطيع الانسان ان يحب 
لولا ان رأي مثالا في الحب من الرب يسوع المسيح ....

مع تحياتي


----------



## TIGER (26 أبريل 2006)

*حرر بواسطة ماي روك*

*تحذير قاسي و دعوة لالتزام الادب و الا المشاركات القادمة ستحذف فورا و ابدا*
************************************************************


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

الاخت الفاضلة تايجر 

لست ادري لماذا لاتتبعين الاسلوب اللطيف والرقيق في الكلام 
وخاصة انك انثى ...

وبغض النظر عن اسلوب حوارك فسوف احاول الاجابة على ما يستحق الاجابة والرد 





			
				TIGER قال:
			
		

> *هذه الجملة أثبتت جهلك بأحكام الميراث ، هل تعرف معنى القياس يا معالي الفقيه ؟ وهل تعرف أن مهمة القضاة يا سيادة المستشار هي تطبيق ماجاءت به الشريعة الإسلامية من أحكام في المسألة؟ فإذا كان الأمر كما تقول بأيدي المحاكم والقضاة فلماذا تحتكمون إلى الشريعة الإسلامية في توزيع مواريثكم يا سادة ؟*





			
				TIGER قال:
			
		

>





*اما عن معنى القياس ، فسوف اضع لك مسألة في المواريث في نهاية المداخلة وارجو ان تحليها لنا سواء بالقياس او بغيره *
*وسوف تجدي انك تعارضين كلام القرآن فيه ...*
*اما عن لماذا يطبق علينا احكام الشريعة الاسلامية في توزيع المواريث *
*فهذا حكم اجباري كما تعرفين ( او ربما لا تعرفين ) *
*فان الدول العربية ( المتخلفة ) تحكم على المسيحيين بحكم الشريعة الاسلامية *
*اجباريا ...*

*



بالرجوع إلى العدد المذكور وكعادتي أقرأ الأعداد قبلها وبعدها وجدت الآتي : "أيما رجل مات وليس له ابن تنقلون ملكه إلى ابنته . وإن لم تكن له ابنة تعطوا ملكه لإخوته . وإن لم يكن له إخوة تعطوا ملكه لإخوة أبيه . وإن لم يكون لأبيه إخوة تعطوا ملكه لنسيبه الأقرب ..."

معنى ذلك أن الابن يحجب اخته عن الميراث ... بمعنى أنه في حالة وجود الإبن فإن الملك كله يذهب إليه فإن لم يوجد إبن ذهب الملك إلى البنت..

بهذا النظام يا عزيزي فإنه في حالة كحالة المثال الذي ضربته لك الأخت المسلمة فإن البنات لن يرثن شيئاً البته لأن الولد موجود.

أنقر للتوسيع...



اولا : كان عليك ان تنقلي الكلام كما هو 
فواضح انك لا قرأتي ولا فهمتي ....

ثانيا : من اين اتيت بان الذكر يحجب الميراث عن اخته الانثى ؟؟؟
والكتاب المقدس يضع الرجل والمرأة سواء بسواء في ميراث ملكوت السموات 
فكم وكم بالميراث الارضي الفاني ؟؟؟
"كذلكم ايها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الاناء النسائي كالاضعف معطين اياهنّ كرامة كالوارثات ايضا معكم نعمة الحياة لكي لا تعاق صلواتكم " (1 بطرس 3: 7)


**



هل هذه هي شريعة الميراث عندكم ؟ يا للعدل.

أنقر للتوسيع...



اذا ارجو ان تحلي لنا هذه المسألة :



المسألة الاولى : إذا تركت المرأة المتوفاة زوجها وابنتها.

 كيف يتم توزيع ارثها بينهما ؟؟؟



المسألة الثانية : إذا ترك الميت زوجة وابنتين وأخا له دون وجود إبن.
فكيف تقومين بتوزيع الارث بحسب الشريعة الاسلامية ؟؟؟

مع التحية 
*


----------



## Nour (27 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ الفاضل TIGER أوافقك تماما في رأيك حول ضرورة وجود تشريع للميراث، فلا تعارض أبدا بين المحبة ووجود الشريعة. وكثيرا ما نرى مسلمين أخوة يتنازلون عن ميراثهم لأخوتهم الأقل قدرة مادية منهم.. وهنا تكمن المحبة الحقيقية عندما اتنازل عن حقي بدافع من المحبة والرحمة.. لا عندما تكون الأمور غير واضحة وغائمة . وعموما راجعت الإصحاحين الذين ذكرهما الأخ المحترم NEW_MAN ووصلت للمعرفة التي أنشدها من خلال طرحي للموضوع .. فشكرا.. وإن كنت أختلف معك فيما يتعلق بالرسائل الإيجابية والسلبية .. ولو اطلعت على علم يدعى علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية لعرفت أخي ما هي الحالات التي تفيد يها الرسالة السلبية وما هي الحالات التي تفيد فيها رسائل النهي .. فلكل مقام مقال .. تحياتي وشكرا لجميع المداخلين.


----------



## TIGER (27 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ العزيز نيومان والأخت نور*

*السلام عليكم*

*



			وإن كنت أختلف معك فيما يتعلق بالرسائل الإيجابية والسلبية .. ولو اطلعت على علم يدعى علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية لعرفت أخي ما هي الحالات التي تفيد يها الرسالة السلبية وما هي الحالات التي تفيد فيها رسائل النهي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الرسالة وصلت*




> *لست ادري لماذا لاتتبعين الاسلوب اللطيف والرقيق في الكلام*




*عذرا لأسلوبي فأنت تعرف ضغوط العمل ... أعتذر مرة أخرى إن وجدت في كلامي ما يسئ مستقبلا ... استحمل.*

*



			وسوف تجدي انك تعارضين كلام القرآن فيه ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*إذا وجدت مسألة توريث تعارض القرآن فلا تطبقها فهي باطلة وغير إسلامية .*



> *اما عن لماذا يطبق علينا احكام الشريعة الاسلامية في توزيع المواريث
> فهذا حكم اجباري كما تعرفين ( او ربما لا تعرفين )*


 

*لقد علق قداسة البابا شنودة على سؤال من أحد المسيحيين يقول : أرست محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة مبدأ قانونيا جديدا يقضي بإلزام الكنيسة المصرية منح التراخيص للمسيحي المطلق بحكم محكمة الزواج مرة أخرى (إجباري يعني) فما صحة هذا الأمر ؟ وما موقف الكنيسة من هذا ؟*

*جاء رد البابا شنودة كالتالي :*

*لا توجد قوة في الأرض تستطيع أن تلزم الكنيسة بأي شيء ضد تعاليم الإنجيل ، ولا بأي شيء ضد ضمير الكنيسة .. ولا يمكن أن الكنيسة توافق على تزويج المطلق ، إلا بناء على تعاليم الإنجيل ، مهما كانت هناك أحكام محاكم.*


*إذن بعد هذا الرد فلا أستطيع يا أستاذ نيومان أن أقول أن الدولة تجبر المسيحيين على قبول التوزيع الإسلامي للمواريث ضد رغبة الكنيسة إذ لا قوة على وجه الأرض تستطيع أن تلزم الكنيسة بأي شيء ضد تعاليم الإنجيل . فلتأت لنا الكنيسة إذن بتشريع مسيحي للمواريث طبقا لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس التي ذكرتها أنت والموجودة في سفر العدد.*

*



			من اين اتيت بان الذكر يحجب الميراث عن اخته الانثى ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*"أيما رجل مات وليس له ابن تنقلون ملكه إلى ابنته" (عدد : 27 - 8) - بمعنى أنه في حالة وجود الابن فالملك لن ينتقل إلى البنت.*

*وكذلك :*

*البنت تحجب الأخوة عن الميراث ، للآية التي تقول "فإن لم يكن له بنت تنقلون ملكه إلى اخوته" - بمعنى أنه في حالة وجود البنت فإن الملك لن ينتقل إلى الإخوة.*

*



			فكم وكم بالميراث الارضي الفاني ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لا علاقة للملكوت بموضوعنا ، فقد جاءت الشريعة الإسلامية أيضا لتوضح أن الرجل والمرأة سواء بسواء في مسألة الثواب والعقاب والجنة والنار ... إذ لا حاجة لقياس ما جاءت به الشريعة الإسلامية من أحكام مواريث بتلك التي جاءت في مسائل الثواب والعقاب لزوال الحكمة التي جاءت بها أحكام المواريث وانتفائها في تلك المسائل.*

*



			فان الدول العربية ( المتخلفة ) تحكم على المسيحيين بحكم الشريعة الاسلامية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هبلغ عنك.*



> *فسوف اضع لك مسألة في المواريث في نهاية المداخلة وارجو ان تحليها لنا سواء بالقياس او بغيره ، وسوف تجدي انك تعارضين كلام القرآن فيه ...*
> 
> *المسألة الاولى : إذا تركت المرأة المتوفاة زوجها وابنتها.
> 
> كيف يتم توزيع ارثها بينهما ؟؟؟*




*ترث البنت نصف التركة فرضا واجبا ، لقول الله تعالى : (وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف) . سورة النساء : 11*

*يرث الزوج ربع التركة فرضا واجبا ، لقول الله تعالى : (فإن كان لهن ولد فلكم الربع مما تركن) . سورة النساء : 12*

*يرث الزوج الباقي تعصيبا بالنفس ، لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجل ذكر"*

*



			المسألة الثانية : إذا ترك الميت زوجة وابنتين وأخا له دون وجود إبن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*سبحان الله .. هذه المسألة بالضبط جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسوف أدع له الإجابه بنفسه ، فقد روى الترمذي وابن ماجة وأبو داود حديثا رواه جابر بن عبد الله قال : جاءت امرأة سعد بن الربيع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالت : يارسول الله هاتان ابنتا سعد بن الربيع ، قتل أبوهما معك في يوم أحد شهيدا ، وإن عمهما أخذ مالهما فلم يدع لهما مالا ، ولا ينكحان إلا ولهما مال ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "يقضي الله في ذلك" فنزلت آية الميراث ، فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عمهما فقال : "أعط ابنتي سعد الثلثين ، وأمهما الثمن ، وما بقي فهو لك" . رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وابن ماجة من طرق عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل .*


*والآن وبعد ان أجبت عن أسئلتك موثقا كلامي بالدليل سوف أعطيك بدوري ثلاثة مسائل ميراث حلتها الشريعة الإسلامية بأدلتها أيضا من الكتاب والسنة بمنتهى البساطة ، والمطلوب منك أن تعطيني حلاً لمسألة واحده فقط منها بحسب الشريعة المسيحية وبحسب تعاليم الكتاب المقدس توراة كانت أو إنجيل ، من سفر العدد أو غيره ، بعيدا عن الشريعة الإسلامية التي كرهتم تطبيقها عليكم إجبارياً :*

*المسألة الأولى : إذا ترك الميت زوجة حامل ، وبنتين ، وأم ، وعم.*
*المسألة الثانية : ترك المتوفي أم ، وخمسة أخوات لأم.*
*المسألة الثالثة : ترك المتوفي زوجة ، و بنت ابن ، وأخت لأب ، وأخت شقيقة ، وجد ، وأخوين لأم ، وجدة هي أم لأب.*

*أجب عن مسألة واحدة فقط بدليل من الكتاب المقدس الذي جاء شاملا لأحكام المواريث كما تقول.*​*مع خالص تحياتي

*


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2006)

*لماذا انحرف الموضوع للاسلاميات؟*


----------



## TIGER (27 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ ماي روك*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الأستاذ نيومان هو الذي انحرف بالموضوع إلى الإسلاميات وأعطاني سؤالين فأجبته عنهما ومازلت في انتظار رده على أسئلتي إن استطاع.*

*اختكم*
*شاهيناز*


----------



## taha1111 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

رجاء قبول تصحيح هذه المعلومة . من قام بحل مسألة الميراث وهى لو ماتت وتركت زوجا وبنتا ، نعم الزوج له الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث والبنت لها النصف فرضا والباقى ردا ولا يرد على الزوج الا اذا انعدم اصحاب الفروض والعصبات النسبية وذوى الارحام عندها يرد على احد الزوجين. واصل المسألة من اربعة للزوج له واحد والبنت لها ثلاثة. واشكركم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

+++ إسمحوا لى بمداخلة بسيطة :
+++ الدين المسيحى لا يفرق بين الذكر والأنثى فى الميراث ولا فى أمور الحياة الأخرى .
+++ والدين المسيحى ليس دولة دينية ، بل إنه دين يهدف لتوصيل الإنسان إلى ملكوت السموات ، وتشريعاته تهدف لهذا الغرض .
+++ والدين المسيحى -- لذلك -- لا يرفض تشريعات الدولة ، طالما أنها لا تتعارض مع شريعته هو .
+++ وتشريعات الدول ، تـُستمد من خبرات ومتغيرات الحياة ، والقول بأن تشريعاً ما ، هو أفضل من غيره ، يقتضى دراسة أمينة لكافة الجوانب ، بلا إنحياز لأى طرف .


----------



## احمد الخطيب (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين)
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## احمد الخطيب (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

بارك الله فيكى يا اختى nour


----------



## احمد الخطيب (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

اكيد ولا بد ان ينحرف حتى لا يقتصر الكلام على الانجيل فقط حتى نرى ايهما افضل فى التشربع القلاان والسنة النبوية ام الانجيل


----------



## احمد الخطيب (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

القران ام الانجيل


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

*هل تعلمون أن هناك ثغرة ميراثية مخزية في التوريث في الشريعة الإسلامية ؟؟ من أراد التعرف عليها فليتفضل إلى القسم الإسلامي .*

*شريعة التقسيم مهما عدلت لا تكون مثل شريعة المحبة التي يتنازل فيها الأخ عن جزء من حصته لأخيه المحتاج وبذلك يكون العدل الأمثل .*


----------



## حسين دوكي (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

_*يا أخوة لماذا انحرفنا عن الموضوع الاصلي و جعلناها اسلاميات يوجد قسم للاسلاميات ممكن تتناقشوا فيه عن هذا الموضوع ليس هنا هنا قسم مسيحي يجيب عن الاسئلة المسيحية ليس الاسلامية و كما اجاب الاخ الحبيب نيو مان*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*. فَتَقَدَّمَتْ بَنَاتُ صَلُفْحَادَ بْنِ حَافَرَ بْنِ جِلعَادَ بْنِ مَاكِيرَ بْنِ مَنَسَّى مِنْ عَشَائِرِ مَنَسَّى بْنِ يُوسُفَ. وَهَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنَاتِهِ: مَحْلةُ وَنُوعَةُ وَحُجْلةُ وَمِلكَةُ وَتِرْصَةُ.
2. وَوَقَفْنَ أَمَامَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارَ الكَاهِنِ وَأَمَامَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ وَكُلِّ الجَمَاعَةِ لدَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاتٍ:
3. أَبُونَا مَاتَ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ وَلمْ يَكُنْ فِي القَوْمِ الذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلى الرَّبِّ فِي جَمَاعَةِ قُورَحَ بَل بِخَطِيَّتِهِ مَاتَ وَلمْ يَكُنْ لهُ بَنُونَ.
4. لِمَاذَا يُحْذَفُ اسْمُ أَبِينَا مِنْ بَيْنِ عَشِيرَتِهِ لأَنَّهُ ليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ؟ أَعْطِنَا مُلكاً بَيْنَ أَعْمَامِنَا».
5. فَقَدَّمَ مُوسَى دَعْوَاهُنَّ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ.
6. فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى:
7. «بِحَقٍّ تَكَلمَتْ بَنَاتُ صَلُفْحَادَ فَتُعْطِيهِنَّ مُلكَ نَصِيبٍ بَيْنَ أَعْمَامِهِنَّ وَتَنْقُلُ نَصِيبَ أَبِيهِنَّ إِليْهِنَّ.
8. وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ.
9. وَإِنْ لمْ تَكُنْ لهُ ابْنَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِإِخْوَتِهِ.
10. وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لهُ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لأَعْمَامِهِ.
11. وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لأَبِيهِ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِنَسِيبِهِ الأَقْرَبِ إِليْهِ مِنْ عَشِيرَتِهِ فَيَرِثُهُ». فَصَارَتْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل فَرِيضَةَ قَضَاءٍ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.
12. وَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اصْعَدْ إِلى جَبَلِ عَبَارِيمَ هَذَا وَانْظُرِ الأَرْضَ التِي أَعْطَيْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل.
13. وَمَتَى نَظَرْتَهَا تُضَمُّ إِلى قَوْمِكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً كَمَا ضُمَّ هَارُونُ أَخُوكَ.
14. لأَنَّكُمَا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ صِينَ عِنْدَ مُخَاصَمَةِ الجَمَاعَةِ عَصَيْتُمَا قَوْلِي أَنْ تُقَدِّسَانِي بِالمَاءِ أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِهِمْ». (ذَلِكَ مَاءُ مَرِيبَةِ قَادِشَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ صِينَ).
[/Q-BIBLE]*_

_*فعلي ما اظن الاجابة وضحت و عمتن اساسا السيد المسيح علمنا ان لا نلتفت للامور الارضية فهذا ما قاله في انجيل لوقا*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*13. وَقَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ قُلْ لأَخِي أَنْ يُقَاسِمَنِي الْمِيرَاثَ».
14. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا إِنْسَانُ مَنْ أَقَامَنِي عَلَيْكُمَا قَاضِياً أَوْ مُقَسِّماً؟»
15. وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «انْظُرُوا وَتَحَفَّظُوا مِنَ الطَّمَعِ فَإِنَّهُ مَتَى كَانَ لأَحَدٍ كَثِيرٌ فَلَيْسَتْ حَيَاتُهُ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِ».
16. وَضَرَبَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً قَائِلاً: «إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ أَخْصَبَتْ كُورَتُهُ
17. فَفَكَّرَ فِي نَفْسِهِ قَائِلاً: مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَوْضِعٌ أَجْمَعُ فِيهِ أَثْمَارِي؟
18. وَقَالَ: أَعْمَلُ هَذَا: أَهْدِمُ مَخَازِنِي وَأَبْنِي أَعْظَمَ وَأَجْمَعُ هُنَاكَ جَمِيعَ غَلاَّتِي وَخَيْرَاتِي
19. وَأَقُولُ لِنَفْسِي: يَا نَفْسُ لَكِ خَيْرَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ لِسِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ. اِسْتَرِيحِي وَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَافْرَحِي.
20. فَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ: يَا غَبِيُّ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ تُطْلَبُ نَفْسُكَ مِنْكَ فَهَذِهِ الَّتِي أَعْدَدْتَهَا لِمَنْ تَكُونُ؟
21. هَكَذَا الَّذِي يَكْنِزُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَلَيْسَ هُوَ غَنِيّاً لِلَّهِ».
[/Q-BIBLE]*_

_*و ورد في تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي هذا الكلام:*_

_*القدِّيس أمبروسيوس *_
_*v حقا لقد ظهر الابن في شكلنا، وأقامه الآب رأسًا وملكًا علي صهيون جبل قدسه ككلمات المرتل (مز 2: 6)، وقد أظهر طبيعة عمله بوضوح، إذ يقول: "جئت لأكرز بوصيَّة الرب". ما هذا؟ يريد لنا سيدنا محب الفضيلة أن نترك الأمور الأرضية الزمنيَّة، وأن نهرب من محبَّة الجسد، ومن القلق الباطل علي العمل، ومن الشهوات الدنيئة، ولا نبالي بالمخازن، بل نحتقر الغنى ومحبَّة الربح (القبيح)، إنما نكون صالحين محبين لبعضنا البعض، وألا نجمع كنوزًا علي الأرض بل نرتفع فوق الصراعات والحسد، فلا نتنازع مع الإخوة، بل بالحري نرحب بهم حتى وإن أرادوا استغلالنا، إذ يقول: "من أخذ الذي لك فلا تطالبه" (لو 6: 30)، بل بالحري نصارع ونجاهد من أجل الأمور النافعة والضروريَّة لخلاص النفس...*_
_*لم يتركنا بدون تعليم، إذ وجد الفرصة سانحة ليقدَّم حديثًا نافعًا ومخلِّصا... معلنًا: "انظروا وتحفظوا من كل طمع". لقد أظهر أن الطمع هو الوجرة (الحفرة الخاصة بصيد الوحوش) التي يقيمها الشيطان، وهو أمر مكروه من الله، وقد دعاه الحكيم بولس عبادة أوثان (كو 3: 5)، ربَّما لأنه يناسب فقط الذين لا يعرفون الله، أو لأنه مساوِ للرجاسات التي يفعلها من يعبد الأصنام والحجارة.*_
_*الطمع هو فخ الأرواح الشرِّيرة، به يسبحون نفس الإنسان إلي شباك الهاويَّة. لهذا بعدل حقيقي لكي يجعلهم في آمان يقول: "انظروا وتحفظوا من كل طمع"، أي من الطمع الكثير أو القليل، ومن خداع الإنسان للآخر أيا كان هذا الإنسان. فكما قلت أن الطمع مكروه من الله والناس...*_
_*هذا نتعلمه من الله نفسه الذي يقول علي فم أنبيائه القدِّيسين: "لذلك من أجل أنكم تدوسون (رأس) المسكين وتأخذون منه هديَّة مختارة، بنيتم بيوتًا من حجارة منحوته ولا تسكنون فيها، وغرستم كرومًا شهية ولا تشربون خمرها، لأني علمت أن ذنوبكم كثيرة وخطاياكم وافرة" (عا 5: 11-12). وأيضًا: "ويل للذين يصلون بيتًا ببيت، ويقربون حقلاً بحقل حتى لم يبقَ موضع. هل تسكنون وحدكم في وسط الأرض؟ فقد بلغت هذه في أذني قال رب الجنود. فمع أن بيوتكم كثيرة تصير خرابًا، بيوت كبيرة وحسنة بلا ساكن. لأن عشرة فدادين كرم تصنع بثًا واحدًا، وحومر بذار يصنع إيفة" (إش 5: 8-10). فمع أنهم بظلم الآخرين يقتنون بيوتًا وحقولاً، لكنها تكون باطلة بلا ساكن، لا تنفع شيئا لصانعي الشر لأن غضب الله يحّل عليهم بعدل. لذلك فلا منفعة للطمع بأي طريق كان.*_
_*من وجهة نظر أخرى فإن الطمع لا ينفع شيئًا لأن حياة الإنسان كما يقول الرب لا تقوم علي ممتلكاته [15]، بتمتعه بالفيض. هذه حقيقة واضحة فإن حياة الإنسان لا تمتد مدتها حسب غناه، ولا مجموع حياته يتناسب مع ربحه القبيح. *_

_*http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/luka12.htm*_

_*و انهي كلامي ان مملكة السيد المسيح ليس من هذا العالم هذا ما قاله*_

_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا».
[/Q-BIBLE]*_

_*و السيد المسيح ايضا علمنا*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟
[/Q-BIBLE]*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*27. «لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا السَّامِعُونَ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ
28. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ.
29. مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ فَاعْرِضْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً وَمَنْ أَخَذَ رِدَاءَكَ فَلاَ تَمْنَعْهُ ثَوْبَكَ أَيْضاً.
30. وَكُلُّ مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَخَذَ الَّذِي لَكَ فَلاَ تُطَالِبْهُ.
31. وَكَمَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ هَكَذَا.
32. وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ.
33. وَإِذَا أَحْسَنْتُمْ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُحْسِنُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا.
34. وَإِنْ أَقْرَضْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَرْجُونَ أَنْ تَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُقْرِضُونَ الْخُطَاةَ لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمُ الْمِثْلَ.
35. بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ.
36. فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ.
37. وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ.
[/Q-BIBLE]*_​


----------



## احمد الخطيب (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

*هل تعلمون أن هناك ثغرة ميراثية مخزية في التوريث في الشريعة الإسلامية ؟؟ من أراد التعرف عليها فليتفضل إلى القسم الإسلامي .*

*شريعة التقسيم مهما عدلت لا تكون مثل شريعة المحبة التي يتنازل فيها الأخ عن جزء من حصته لأخيه المحتاج وبذلك يكون العدل الأمثل .*
اخى العزيز لو هناك ثغرة كما تقول اطرحها وانا منتظر لكى ارد عليها
اما عن العدل فى التقسيم فقد اتى القران بالتشريع فى تقسيم الميراث حتى لا تحدث مشاكل بين الاهل ولكن السنة النبوية تحدثت عن المحبة فى الميراث اذا تنازل الاخ لخية فتكون هذه محبة و مراضاة اما فى الانجيل لا يوجد شئ يتحدث عن تقسيم الميراث اذا كان للمتوفى ابناء وبنات وزوجة و اقارب اخرين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

*المسيح لم يأتى ليعلمنا القوانين المدنية والحكومية

بل جاء ليفتدينا من العذاب الأبدى فى جهنم

فهل تتركون هذه العطية العظمى ، عطية ميراث ملكوت أبدى ، وتحصرون همكم فى ميراث سيفنى حتماً !!!!!


نقطة واحدة تفرق معنا ، وهى أنه فى المسيحية : لا ظلم ، فلا نفرق بين الأنثى والذكر فى الحقوق المدنية ، ماعدا الأمور الطبيعية ، فالرجل بالنسبة للمرأة هو كالرأس بالنسبة للجسد

فليس فى المسيحية هذا الظلم على الإناث
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*



احمد الخطيب قال:


> *هل تعلمون أن هناك ثغرة ميراثية مخزية في التوريث في الشريعة الإسلامية ؟؟ من أراد التعرف عليها فليتفضل إلى القسم الإسلامي .*
> 
> *شريعة التقسيم مهما عدلت لا تكون مثل شريعة المحبة التي يتنازل فيها الأخ عن جزء من حصته لأخيه المحتاج وبذلك يكون العدل الأمثل .*
> اخى العزيز لو هناك ثغرة كما تقول اطرحها وانا منتظر لكى ارد عليها
> اما عن العدل فى التقسيم فقد اتى القران بالتشريع فى تقسيم الميراث حتى لا تحدث مشاكل بين الاهل ولكن السنة النبوية تحدثت عن المحبة فى الميراث اذا تنازل الاخ لخية فتكون هذه محبة و مراضاة اما فى الانجيل لا يوجد شئ يتحدث عن تقسيم الميراث اذا كان للمتوفى ابناء وبنات وزوجة و اقارب اخرين


_*اخي الحبيب لو تفضلت اقرا مشاركتي بتمعن ستجد الاجابة و هنا ليس قسم اسلامي يوجد قسم اسلامي اذهب هناك و حاور كما تشاء (اسف علي تدخلي) و لا يوجد عندنا فرق احد فعندنا مساواة*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِيِّ وَالْيُونَانِيِّ لأَنَّ رَبّاً وَاحِداً لِلْجَمِيعِ غَنِيّاً لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]*_
_*. لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.
27. لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ.
28. لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.
 [Q-BIBLE]*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*اسْمَعُوا يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ، أَمَا اخْتَارَ اللَّهُ فُقَرَاءَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَغْنِيَاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ، وَوَرَثَةَ الْمَلَكُوتِ الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ؟
[/Q-BIBLE]*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*اَلْغَنِيُّ وَالْفَقِيرُ يَتَلاَقَيَانِ. صَانِعُهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا الرَّبُّ.
[/Q-BIBLE]*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ.
[/Q-BIBLE]*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلتُ اليَوْمَ قُدَّامَكَ الحَيَاةَ وَالخَيْرَ وَالمَوْتَ وَالشَّرَّ
16. بِمَا أَنِّي أَوْصَيْتُكَ اليَوْمَ أَنْ تُحِبَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ وَتَسْلُكَ فِي طُرُقِهِ وَتَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ وَفَرَائِضَهُ وَأَحْكَامَهُ لِتَحْيَا وَتَنْمُوَ وَيُبَارِكَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ فِي الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا.
17. فَإِنِ انْصَرَفَ قَلبُكَ وَلمْ تَسْمَعْ بَل غَوَيْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لآِلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَعَبَدْتَهَا
18. فَإِنِّي أُنْبِئُكُمُ اليَوْمَ أَنَّكُمْ لا مَحَالةَ تَهْلِكُونَ. لا تُطِيلُ الأَيَّامَ عَلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتَ عَابِرٌ الأُرْدُنَّ لِتَدْخُلهَا وَتَمْتَلِكَهَا.
19. أُشْهِدُ عَليْكُمُ اليَوْمَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ. قَدْ جَعَلتُ قُدَّامَكَ الحَيَاةَ وَالمَوْتَ. البَرَكَةَ وَاللعْنَةَ. فَاخْتَرِ الحَيَاةَ لِتَحْيَا أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ
[/Q-BIBLE]*_
_*[Q-BIBLE]*_
_*هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.
[/Q-BIBLE]*_

_*علي ما اظن عرفت الان قدر الحرية في المسيحية فليس عندنا الذكر مثل حظ الانثيين ولا شئ من هذا القبيل و اتمني ان نلتزم بالسؤال و الموضوع.*_


----------



## حسين دوكي (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

*اتمني الاخت نور ان تلقي نظرة علي ذلك الرابط لو تفضلت:*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14646*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: هل هناك أحكام الميراث في المسيحية؟*

*كيلا نشتت القسم تفضل أخي أحمد :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121993
*ألا يسقط في فحص المرحلة الابتدائية ؟؟؟؟؟*
*وخدعة العول لا تنفع لأنها تغير النسب المنصوص عليها فلا تحصل الزوجة على الثمن مثلاً ، وخدعة العول هي تصحيح فاضح للخطأ الفاضح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*هل هذا معقول ؟؟ أن يصحح الإنسان لكتابه ويغير النسب ويضع نسباً جديدةً كي يتمكن من توزيع الميراث !!!!!*


----------

